# An apology to alsih20 and the EnWorld Community



## DClingman (Jul 24, 2005)

Greetings,

This is a public apology to both alsih20 and the EnWorld Community. In a thread last week, I made some poorly worded comments in regards to independent contests that were being run by alsih20 on the site. At the time, I thought that my comments were an accentuation of the plan, but unfortunately, they were not perceived that way and I take personal responsibility for my part in causing alsih20 and EnWorld harm or undo anxiety.

I think it's important to remember how fragile great communities like EnWorld can be. Thankfully, we have good moderators who keep the peace for the most part, but going further, we should all be careful of just how much poison we put into the groundwater here. I wouldn't want EnWorld to take a different turn for the worse and become a place that none of us could enjoy. I for one will do my best to keep things just the way they are.

Sincerely,

Dustin


----------



## Steverooo (Jul 25, 2005)

Well, I can't speak for the potter, but I saw that thread, and remember the "blowup".  All I can say is, I didn't find the suggestion out of line, unkind, hurtful, or any such...  I kinda wondered what the problem was...  Why anyone would send him "hate mail" over not sending the stuff to the troops is beyond me!

I think you just got "hit" in the back-lash, when he was angry about all the nasty E-mails that your suggestion somehow (?) generated.  (I don't understand that, either.  What is it about roleplayers?  I once asked NojBad if we were all cranky, and he said yes, we are!)    

Anyway, once the hate-E-mail stops, and things calm down, I'm sure (?) all will be well.  I can't see where anything that happened was your fault.  Personally, I wouldn't worry about it.  Others' mileage may vary...

Cheers!


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 25, 2005)

Eh.  Some people need thicker skins.  Good on you for the public apology, though!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 25, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> Eh.  Some people need thicker skins.




And some people should probably not make insulting comments.

Dustin, thank you for the apology. Since Alsih2o has seen it and we have no wish to reopen that argument, I'll close the thread.


----------

